# Garwood Duck Hunting



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

Has any body shot in Duck in Garwood area after opening weekend? We have water and but no ducks! Has to be somebody out there?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. But mainly when goose hunting beginning thru close of season.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

No good fronts, tremendous pressure, and things get stale eventually. Someone will always be shooting them somewhere, but as a whole the area isn't that great right now.


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Been pretty slow recently. Hunted past two wknds with little to show. Seems the large number of specs we saw just before opening wknd have moved on as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Spoke to a buddy in Kansas yesterday asking how their hunting has been, and he said no green has showed up at all yet due to lack of weather. They are usually covered up. He says they are supposed to get some cold weather tomorrow so hopefully things will start changing soon!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Most of our ponds at Garwood Hunting Club were slow over the weekend. A couple did real good but the rest were on the slow side. We shot ducks but not in numbers. Didn't see Sammy over the weekend so I don't know how his part of the prairie is doing.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I hunt around Eagle Lake on a club and we got skunked on Saturday and shot one Sunday. It was slow. We saw tons of geese and ducks on Sunday but nothing was coming into decoys, the birds were super skittish. We also went out of Sargent Saturday evening and got 2 birds, didn't see much. We need a big front. Unless one come downs before the split I will probably just be taking easy and fishing.


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

My group was SW of Nada yesterday. In the 3 hr we hunted yesterday AM we had plenty of opportunities to down birds, just did not hit enough of them. Large flocks (15-20 birds) and doubles worked our spread. For the first hunt of the year the four of us brought back 6 birds.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

11 Teal Saturday morning, with better shooting we should have had around 20.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Weekend*

It was pretty slow for us also from a couple of bird to 10 for season lease members.
We did have a 5 man party limit on specs on Sunday. I was out of service last weekend but am booked Saturday/Sunday. I'm readyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Good to know, I was thinking it was just me that hasn't killed much since opening weekend. I hunt off 1160 near El Campo. The skies were full of ducks opening day but after that I've been lucky to see a duck.


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Chesterville*

The Chesterville area has been HOT!

It was a shame so much rice was uncut in Garwood/NADA and unable to hold all the rain that could have been trapped. They did not have the rice crop in Chesterville compared to Garwood and the fields seem to be holding more water overall.


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Winnie Texas is loaded! So fortunate I am not hunting in eagle lake/garwood area. That area is something of the past. Good luck to you guys this year


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Trash talker*



Coastal_hunter said:


> Winnie Texas is loaded! So fortunate I am not hunting in eagle lake/garwood area. That area is something of the past. Good luck to you guys this year


That is a pretty bold statement from someone that posts pics on 11/11 that he is covered up with 1000's of ducks and then only manages 8 teal and 1 pintail on a weekend hunt...

Where were those 1000's of ducks all weekend and your pics of full straps?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

lay off the guy, pretty sure this is his first year ever hunting and he still gets a chub over the 3 spoonbills sitting in his septic system.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coastal_hunter said:


> So fortunate I am not hunting in eagle lake/garwood area. That area is something of the past.


So please to explain how a few teal and one pintail equates to being so much better than the garwood area. Maybe I am confused but with as much spamming as you do on the hunting sub forums for what ever guide service you work for it seems you woul be a little more respectful. Maybe at least choose your works better. The above quote seems like an insult almost to those who hunt the garwood area. And when you spam the hunting forums with saying you have thousands of ducks etc then shoot nine it really looks sub par and unprofessional.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

LOADED UPPPPPPPPP. Something of the past, come on man????? Maybe for those that don't know how to manage their land.... With no cold weather everyone is hunting the same birds and if you hunt the same pond every day those birds get wise, hence your "slow" hunt with 8 teal and a pintail.... The front this week and weekend should help with new birds. Lissie has stayed pretty consistant for us.



Coastal_hunter said:


> Winnie Texas is loaded! So fortunate I am not hunting in eagle lake/garwood area. That area is something of the past. Good luck to you guys this year


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Not everyone is struggling in eagle lake/garwood...i assure you.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Aggieross05 said:


> Not everyone is struggling in eagle lake/garwood...i assure you.


Let's not forget about Altair as well


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*nope...*

no birds anywhere west of Houston actually...all of em are in CH's bar ditch


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Logan said:


> no birds anywhere west of Houston actually...all of em are in CH's bar ditch


Solid hunt there! Looks like most of our straps over the past week.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO...........you guys are killers...........


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Coastal Hunter*

I want Coastal Hunter to come back here and reconcile the 8 Teal and 1 Pintail to his 1000's of ducks comment and thrashing the prairies SW of Houston.

I do a lot of guided hunts and will tolerate slow hunts, I will not tolerate arrogance and belittling....especially when you aren't shooting full limits every hunt!


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

aTm08 said:


> So please to explain how a few teal and one pintail equates to being so much better than the garwood area. Maybe I am confused but with as much spamming as you do on the hunting sub forums for what ever guide service you work for it seems you woul be a little more respectful. Maybe at least choose your works better. The above quote seems like an insult almost to those who hunt the garwood area. And when you spam the hunting forums with saying you have thousands of ducks etc then shoot nine it really looks sub par and unprofessional.


You should know as well as anyone that ducks come and go. Before anyone comes out I give a report on bird count. We don't overhunt anything either. We have marsh, rice, and freshwater flooded fields. I didn't mean to insult anyone. I meant to say the flyway to me, and others has shifted. I post slow days, and really good days. Not trying to step on any toes.. I also have a lease in Winnie on my off days. Both are holding birds. I am not basing anything off of one area. I have 3 friends that hunt Garwood/Eagle lake. They went for the whole lease deal they do over there. Talk about spam!! their leases are fa sho spam!!


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coastal_hunter said:


> I meant to say the flyway to me, and others has shifted.
> 
> I post slow days, and really good days.
> 
> I have 3 friends that hunt Garwood/Eagle lake. They went for the whole lease deal they do over there. Talk about spam!! their leases are fa sho spam!!


1) The idea of the flyway shifting by 100 miles is a very interesting idea. You care to elaborate on the idea that ducks and geese prefer one side of town over the other? It's not house shopping for humans. They are merely fulfilling a basic instinct for food and water.

2) Yes we all have on and off days. When you claim to hold big numbers then only kill one big duck without any dialogue as to how the hunt went it will leave people wondering.

3) This is where you are right back into stepping on toes. "That whole lease deal they do over there." Pretty bold statement that has a blanket effect. I don't know what lease your friends are on but if they have issues with them they need to work them out with their lease manager. There are many well established groups in the eagle lake/garwood area that provide a lot more than just a piece of water hoping a duck will find it.


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you mind sharing who has any reputable leases in that area. I got lucky on this lease over here, but have friends who may give that area a try again next year.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coastal_hunter said:


> Do you mind sharing who has any reputable leases in that area. I got lucky on this lease over here, but have friends who may give that area a try again next year.


Plenty of well known clubs. Use the search function. I am not going to say names of any of the clubs. I have had many good experiences on several clubs. Some better than others. People expectations have to be realistic. Put in hard work and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

That's been some issue where I'm at. Had to bust my arse due to some lease members not wanting to put in the work


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*they move?*



Coastal_hunter said:


> You should know as well as anyone that ducks come and go. Before anyone comes out I give a report on bird count. We don't overhunt anything either. We have marsh, rice, and freshwater flooded fields. I didn't mean to insult anyone. I meant to say the flyway to me, and others has shifted. I post slow days, and really good days. Not trying to step on any toes.. I also have a lease in Winnie on my off days. Both are holding birds. I am not basing anything off of one area. I have 3 friends that hunt Garwood/Eagle lake. They went for the whole lease deal they do over there. Talk about spam!! their leases are fa sho spam!!


1000's? over night? with no real shift in weather patterns....give me a break. bet its the same thing that got your buddys over in GWood...get out of the taco huts and learn to hunt.

same guy show thinks he caught a baby ling...smh...not to mention asking general public about the calls you need...come on man, ask the pro's you work with. 
Side note: doesnt matter what it is if you cant blow them.

by the way...spam is the hovering you do on this board offering your services at every opportunity when people ask for recommendations. The most reputable guides on the coast aren't here begging for business...maybe back 1000's of birds up with more than a handful of teal and a juvi pin and your phone will start ringing


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*i thought????*



Coastal_hunter said:


> That's been some issue where I'm at. Had to bust my arse due to some lease members not wanting to put in the work


I thought you were a guide??

or are you guiding for the outfit on the club ponds?

your toes must hurt...that or its dark where you just stuck your head


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Logan said:


> Coastal_hunter said:
> 
> 
> > You should know as well as anyone that ducks come and go. Before anyone comes out I give a report on bird count. We don't overhunt anything either. We have marsh, rice, and freshwater flooded fields. I didn't mean to insult anyone. I meant to say the flyway to me, and others has shifted. I post slow days, and really good days. Not trying to step on any toes.. I also have a lease in Winnie on my off days. Both are holding birds. I am not basing anything off of one area. I have 3 friends that hunt Garwood/Eagle lake. They went for the whole lease deal they do over there. Talk about spam!! their leases are fa sho spam!!
> ...


I am not having a problem filling spots lol.. Man that fish was crazy, never seen or heard of a lizard fish in my life!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now I think I'm starting to doubt myself. I have to hunt the Garwood/Eagle Lake area and I got 20 women coming in this weekend to boot. 
Can anyone recommend a good call?


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive!!!


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd call 911 if I were you...thats a lot of women


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

Did the migration really change this year? Or has it even began? My god the things you hear on this forum. Its tough out there right now. These ducks are stale and have been around since teal season. Its everywhere at least on the prairie SW of Houston. I don't know about the magical east side of town. I know I am not packing up my stuff for a nine bird hunt. Its going to turn on when we get the right front to much good habitat from Garwood all the way south.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe the Gentleman has never been to Eagle Lake or Garwood.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*no need to*



daddyeaux said:


> Maybe the Gentleman has never been to Eagle Lake or Garwood.


aint do ducks there...only old men that are stuck in their ways..."its a thing of the past" :headknock


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol.......guess I'm stuck up to my hip waders.......


----------



## Wyatt47 (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread sure does make the day go by fast. That Subaru is awesome, I think I've blown that call a time or 2. lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol..........sounds like a duck commander special........


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*I Just Ask A question*

Hey guy's I just wanted to ask a question regarding Garwood where our spot has been slow since opening weekend and Chesterville 5 minutes from Eagle Lake has been hot! So I will weigh in with pictures since the West side of Houston is dead.


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*LCRA Water*

By the way Eagle Lake will receive LCRA water next year and the rice crop/ duck habitat will expand tremendously! The have already cleaned out our canal! :walkingsm


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Rice acreage on the LCRA system could be higher next year than before the cut off of irrigation water

Since the irrigation water cut off many large volume water wells were drilled. Especially in the Eagle Lake/Lissie prairie. 

I asked a long time and large Eagle Lake rice farmer if he planned to farm the same amount of acreage next year.

He responded by saying he planned to farm more. He was going to farm his usual acreage with LCRA water and then additional acres with his wells.

We could possibly see rice acreage in that area like the 1970's.


----------



## Hipboots (Jan 25, 2012)

Goose Lover said:


> Rice acreage on the LCRA system could be higher next year than before the cut off of irrigation water
> 
> Since the irrigation water cut off many large volume water wells were drilled. Especially in the Eagle Lake/Lissie prairie.
> 
> ...


Easy now, since, the drought rice acres in Texas are down roughly 50,000 acres. Since the 70's try down 400,000 acres. I hate to say never, but I feel pretty safe to say we will never see acres like that again, ever.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

We are west of Houston and have ducks. A couple of days we had small numbers, but as a whole, my hunters have done well.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't say that next year the rice acreage on the Texas coast could possibly be like the 1970's.

I said the Eagle Lake area might be.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Now I think I'm starting to doubt myself. I have to hunt the Garwood/Eagle Lake area and I got 20 women coming in this weekend to boot.
> Can anyone recommend a good call?


 their phones ringing and husbands saying..."meet me in Fredricksburg
when yall are through hunting"...
pull that off and you'll have many repeat hunts... and gratuities, too...


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

I assure you not all of southwest Houston is hurting. We'd for sure like to see new birds and don't get me wrong we are not limiting every hunt in under 30 min. But we are limiting 80% of our groups.... (All groups limited in the last week and a half) and our four goose hunts were 19, 20, 32, and 44 bird shoots (in the decoys...... Not pass shooting, not creeping or any other shady business lol).. So I guess this old stuck in our ways outfit won't be able to hang with Winnie.... SMH. On a side note specks must have hatched every single egg they laid.... And snows look 15-20% juvies from what we've seen .


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Westside Ducks Gone*

To the tail gate!


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Some Westside Ducks Came Back but Gone Now*

Another Good morning 
:clover:


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

The Arkansas Waterfowl survey which was conducted November 16-19 showed 677,000 Specklebellies.

That's a lot of specklebellies. Guessing that would be 65% of the mid continent population plus or minus.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, don't know about the rest of you guys, but my end of the prairie was pretty slow this past weekend. Was really hoping to see a bunch of new birds but it just didn't happen. Not much shooting around me either.
But that's huntin..........still enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Still no birds in Altair :dance:


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Milltodk said:


> Hey guy's I just wanted to ask a question regarding Garwood where our spot has been slow since opening weekend and Chesterville 5 minutes from Eagle Lake has been hot! So I will weigh in with pictures since the West side of Houston is dead.


That has to be one of the happiest looking duck dogs I have ever seen!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

If you want to see a lot of ducks out west - go to the flooded rice field at the intersection of Beale Rd. and FM 1093. Has to be thousands. Also there is a large concentration of geese in rice next to Beale Rd.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

This last front seemed to bring in a lot of new birds. Scouting on Friday we saw thousands of specs and tons of new ducks as well. We did a goose hunt Saturday morning, not a great hunt but we got 7 specs 1 snow and 2 pintails. Should have limited on specs we certainly had the opportunity. Birds didn't want to decoy much so we had tall shots to make. The strong north wind was a great help also. We had specs coming over us all morning long. Snows seem to be increasing in number also. Tons of cranes were in the air also, can't wait to get after them in 2 weeks.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

we cut out three limits this morning in Hungerford


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

we are still killing birds...here a few pics


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some nice pinnys you have there. Where abouts you hunting?


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

close to eagle lake


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad to know someone has some decent kills.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice hunts. Did not see any ducks in Chesterville on Friday on our water and our neighbors water.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Aggieross05 said:


> we are still killing birds...here a few pics


You killed so many your Lab fell asleep.

Nice hunts.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Geese are really pouring in now. Being a little choosy about where they feed though.
Cranes are here by the tons.....got my new crane silosocks in this past weekend. Will put the hammer down on them on the 19th.


----------

